# Indian Lake



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Has anyone been to indian lately. Heading there tonight. Any reports would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

I just heard the water temp dropped from 65 to 60


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I having been there yet this fall,trying to hold out for cooler h20 temps 
Looking forward to a update


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I having been there yet this fall,trying to hold out for cooler h20 temps
> Looking forward to a update


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Fished indian tonight. Ended up with 3 nice saugeye and 2 big crappie. Caught all on joshys.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

webby said:


> Fished indian tonight. Ended up with 3 nice saugeye and 2 big crappie. Caught all on joshys.


Nice! Good job! I fished the sciota a few hours last nite,picked off a few 16/17" eyes an bout half dozen good crappie s

Water was a tad dingy an the eyes shutdown on me after dark


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

My fishing buddie and I went up today, our first trip this fall. Caught several in the am and finally limited out around 2:30. Water temp ranged from 55 to 58 depending on whose depth finder you looked at. Best vibe colors for us today were gold, yellow chartreuse w/orange nose, white w/orange nose and a sort of clown coloring.


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Troy Dave said:


> My fishing buddie and I went up today, our first trip this fall. Caught several in the am and finally limited out around 2:30. Water temp ranged from 55 to 58 depending on whose depth finder you looked at. Best vibe colors for us today were gold, yellow chartreuse w/orange nose, white w/orange nose and a sort of clown coloring.


Two of us fished Dream Bridge a couple of hours this morning. Slow bite on orange vibes


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

fished dream bridge and moundwood yesterday, picked up a few eyes on joshies, bite was still slow, never did pick up much, stayed till dark. Water was 58


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

They need to make that bridge about four times as wide to fit everyone in there.... combat fishing at it's finest!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Gottagofishn said:


> They need to make that bridge about four times as wide to fit everyone in there.... combat fishing at it's finest!


Lol for sure! An its already one of the widest bridges on the lake


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

The saugeye are finally bellying up to the shad buffet. Last Sunday and Friday when I got home there were only a couple shad laying in the live well. Today I had shad soup, had to rinse it out with the hose. Must have been 15 shad from 4"to 1/4" and all the slime to go with it. We had 10 keepers, 6 shorts and maybe 15 really shorts (7-10").


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Gottagofishn said:


> They need to make that bridge about four times as wide to fit everyone in there.... combat fishing at it's finest!


the "vibe sqeeze" sqeeze you right out of your spot, good luck bank fishing.


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Troy Dave said:


> The saugeye are finally bellying up to the shad buffet. Last Sunday and Friday when I got home there were only a couple shad laying in the live well. Today I had shad soup, had to rinse it out with the hose. Must have been 15 shad from 4"to 1/4" and all the slime to go with it. We had 10 keepers, 6 shorts and maybe 15 really shorts (7-10").


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Troy Dave:
What were you using on the saugeyes? Vibes? Joshies? Twisters?


----------



## papadeer (Aug 30, 2017)

I am planning on going up this weekend for a little bank fishing for saugeye any suggestions on where and what to use haven't fished the lake much from the bank so any help would be appreciated


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Fished Thurs, Friday , and Sunday. 14 keepers two limits, lots of short fish.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Bohanan66 said:


> Troy Dave:
> What were you using on the saugeyes? Vibes? Joshies? Twisters?


Vibes. Some spots vertical jigging and some spots casting out and hopping back


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Two of us fished Dream Bridge at dawn and for three hours afterwards. Only a couple of boats with us and we kept only a couple of saugeyes on Vibes. Still slow bite but the full moon and clear skies may have had something to do with it.


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Bohanan66 said:


> Two of us fished Dream Bridge at dawn and for three hours afterwards. Only a couple of boats with us and we kept only a couple of saugeyes on Vibes. Still slow bite but the full moon and clear skies may have had something to do with it.


Fished indian yesterday with only 1 small eye to show for it on an orange joshy.


----------



## papadeer (Aug 30, 2017)

I also fished Indian yesterday caught 3 short eyes and 1 short bass eyes on green joshys bass on a xrap


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Today started catch and release for me until spring, I filled my allotted space I the freezer. Only the saugeye didn't seem to get the message they were safe with me. I did manage 9 and lost 4 but most of the action was over by 10 am. Did not measure them but 2 were short and the rest probably averaged 17". Caught most on a pulse blade. Got 2 and lost 2 on a Zook tipped with a 4" twister tail. First fish I ever caught on it. Bought the Zook at a small tackle show in Sydney years ago for bass fishing but never used it much. The guy made them in his basement. Has a nice wobble with a very slow fall. Fished 4 different spots, I even went back in the reserve for an hour or so but all I got was weeds and leaves. Some day I need to learn how to catch eyes there since people keep telling me how great it is. South fork of the river is filled with cottonwood branches and branch tips from all the wind the other week. They were as bad as all the weeds in the reserve. Maybe the rain over the next three days will flush them out.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

What kind of water temps were you seeing ? I have some new suspending jerkbaits I want to fine tune before heading over there. I've been rereading portions of the Rainy Nights thread to help get ready.....Thanks, Mike


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

firemanmike2127 said:


> What kind of water temps were you seeing ? I have some new suspending jerkbaits I want to fine tune before heading over there. I've been rereading portions of the Rainy Nights thread to help get ready.....Thanks, Mike


Was around 45 degrees today


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you for the temp report. I'll find some water around here tomorrow that is closest to that reading start adjusting some of my suspending jerk baits. I certainly appreciate the quick reply. Mike


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

the jerkbait bite is happening, good luck


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

any thoughts on how all the rain will affect the lake? thinking about heading that way tomorrow evening but its a haul for me so not completely committed to it yet. thanks.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> any thoughts on how all the rain will affect the lake? thinking about heading that way tomorrow evening but its a haul for me so not completely committed to it yet. thanks.


I don't live far from the lake, and all the rivers around here are out of there banks, so I am sure the lake will look like chocolate milk. If it were me, I would wait for it to settle down some before making the trip.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

dcool said:


> I don't live far from the lake, and all the rivers around here are out of there banks, so I am sure the lake will look like chocolate milk. If it were me, I would wait for it to settle down some before making the trip.


Thanks for the info! I think that is the decision I am coming to.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Moundwood will clear up a lot quicker than you think. Maybe a few days


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

fished moundwood yesterday, caught a few going up and down the channel, shore fishermen were tearing them up across from the boat ramps. water isn't terrible


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Made my last boat trip till spring yesterday, will be shore fishing from here on out. Have to winterize and put it in the barn so I can have the garage back for the upcoming cold weather. Tried several spots with no takers and then hit moundwood for a little over an hour on the way back. Should have started there. Caught around 15 eyes, most short but it was fun. There were a couple of guys anchored about 30 to 40 yards from where I was who must have had the big fish spot because their ratio of small to large fish was about opposite to mine. I kept moving around but it didn't seem to help the size. Was chilly but a nice day. Water temp still around 45, don't think that will last much longer.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Clarity isn't too bad then I take it? Thinking about heading out tonight.


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Fished from 4 to 8. Only caught 1 short eye and 1 keeper eye.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Was going to drive up in the afternoon and fish till dark but ended up doing yard work. Fished from 3 till 6 Sat. afternoon with a big 0. That was my second skunk in a row out of three trips. Only saw 5 caught.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Troy Dave What size big O are you using?


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

ristorap said:


> Troy Dave What size big O are you using?


XXL


----------



## shadowalker (May 7, 2004)

Has the lake cleared up?


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks Troy Dave


----------



## shadowalker (May 7, 2004)

Hey webby are they doing good right before dark? Any help from would be appreciated live pretty far away


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

shadowalker said:


> Hey webby are they doing good right before dark? Any help from would be appreciated live pretty far away


I don't know about Indian but the inland lake I have been fishing the bite is crazy at dust for 45mins then shuts off just as fast


----------



## shadowalker (May 7, 2004)

fishless said:


> I don't know about Indian but the inland lake I have been fishing the bite is crazy at dust for 45mins then shuts off just as fast


Ok Good Fishing to you


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Went up this afternoon and fished till about 6:30. Took my wife's radio headphones so I could listen to the big game. Had to keep my head facing NE or SW to get any reception so sometimes I was reeling in without being able to watch what I was doing. I tried downsizing my big 0 a couple times without any result. Did snag a 12" shad and a 1" shad. Did not see any other fish caught. Oldfield was a little dirty but not bad and had a bit of current. Moundwood was very dirty and moving at a fair pace.


----------

